# B&D DN66 Plunge Router



## Jiminy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone. My name is Jim I was born in Southampton England in 1939. I Retired to Spain 6 years ago. I bought the Router many years ago & it has lived in my w/shop cupboard until now !! I am looking for a " How to use Manual " If anyone could please help me I would be so grateful. Thanking You in Anticipation. Jim.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Jim and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome, Jim.

Although there is not a manual for that model in the Router Reference section, most routers are functionally quite similar. You may be able to garner enough from a manual for another make/model to get you started.

Router Reference - Router Forums


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jim and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jim

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Jiminy (Jan 6, 2011)

*Thank's For Your Welcome Jim*



Jiminy said:


> Hello Everyone. My name is Jim I was born in Southampton England in 1939. I Retired to Spain 6 years ago. I bought the Router many years ago & it has lived in my w/shop cupboard until now !! I am looking for a " How to use Manual " If anyone could please help me I would be so grateful. Thanking You in Anticipation. Jim.


Ralph. Thank you for your input & taking time out to check Router Ref 'for me, I have been watching a few Videos on U-Tube which were helpful. It's 2 of the 3 Guides that are with my B&D that is giving me an Headache, as I don't have a clue in what way they are used with the Router. (If or when I would need to use them that is ?) Warm Regards. Jim.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Jiminy said:


> Ralph. Thank you for your input & taking time out to check Router Ref 'for me, I have been watching a few Videos on U-Tube which were helpful. It's 2 of the 3 Guides that are with my B&D that is giving me an Headache, as I don't have a clue in what way they are used with the Router. (If or when I would need to use them that is ?) Warm Regards. Jim.


If you have a digital camera that will take close-up photos, take pictures of what you unsure about, along with different views of the router, and we'll try to help.


----------



## Jiminy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Ralph. Hope this e-mail finds you in good Health. I spoke to a friend on Tuesday about my Router,he pointed me in the right direction so to speak, he advised me to talk to my Retired Kitchen Fitter Friend. I did & he visited my w/s on Wednesday, He showed me how to use the B&D in a safe way + what the Guides were used for, I am not sure if I will take it up, as it's a big outlay for Quality Bit's + wood is very expensive here in Spain, it has to be bought in from other countries, after using the Router for a short time I found it very awkward to set Depth Stop + when I plunged I found I was turning the handles, thus stopping the plunge, + I have to take one hand off to switch it on/off & I'm not at all happy with that part of it. I think I have started with a cheap & nasty make of Router. Thank you for your interest & help. Best Regards Jim. take care.


----------



## Tony Down (May 3, 2021)

Jiminy said:


> Hello Everyone. My name is Jim I was born in Southampton England in 1939. I Retired to Spain 6 years ago. I bought the Router many years ago & it has lived in my w/shop cupboard until now !! I am looking for a " How to use Manual " If anyone could please help me I would be so grateful. Thanking You in Anticipation. Jim.


Lots of useful "How to" videos on the internet from basics, to projects.

Have fun!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Tony Down


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

No matter what brand of router you would be better off mounting it on a table and leaving it there. It would be nice to have a lift for it but it can still be done manually. You will only need the plunge feature if you actually have to plunge the bit into a piece of work. That would be for something like making a mortise or putting hinges on a door. If you want to do fancy edges or make box joints then plunging isn't necessary and a table is almost a must. In addition, you also wouldn't have to fool with the on/off switch. That would be controlled by a separate switch like a light is controlled.


----------

